# Crazy Water Repellent



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone seen or used this stuff before?






Apparently it will last for up to 8 months, but abrasion shortens it's lifespan.

It's not cheap though


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing demonstration. Repels everything on anything. I wonder what the hazards associated with it are.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

windshields without smeard wipers..


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

treefork said:


> Amazing demonstration. Repels everything on anything. I wonder what the hazards associated with it are.


The price! £100 For the base and top layer tins of 950ml!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

THAT IS REAL NICE


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, really cool or dry, but yeah not cheap.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

That bit with the glass treated outside but not in the middle was so cool.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Very interesting, the car detailing sector uses similar technology and I have good experience using the "Wolf's Chemicals" brand. With enough preparation I get a coating lasts well over 6-8 months and any care on top of that extends life So 2.5 years and counting now?  . However my experience is nothing sheds tar, bird lime, clay slip... So while I believe a lab can prepare samples I doubt what I personally would be able to replicate at short notice.

I trust however the chemists have been moving the game on at a considerable pace...


----------

